# You know those flying dreams?



## Astro Pen (May 11, 2022)

Well now you can do it for real.
Were they just dreams or a telepathic glimpse into the future? It sure feels like the dreams do, and if you run out of propellant the end probably does too.

Jet suit climb of Helvellyn


----------



## Droflet (May 11, 2022)

I want one.


----------



## Bramandin (May 11, 2022)

Now?  In the 80's or 90's, I remember watching a jet-pack demonstration that looked like it was from the 60's or 70's.  Or maybe it was an episode of Beyond 2000.

I don't see this catching on like bungie jumping did.  What ever happened to that trend?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 11, 2022)

Bramandin said:


> Now?  In the 80's or 90's, I remember watching a jet-pack demonstration that looked like it was from the 60's or 70's.  Or maybe it was an episode of Beyond 2000.
> 
> I don't see this catching on like bungie jumping did.  What ever happened to that trend?



The problem I have with those jetpacks is , suppose your 50 feet in the air and suddenly  the engines cut out . That would not be a good thing.


----------



## jd73 (May 11, 2022)

Look, it's really very simple. Where can I test fly one of these? I'm not asking for much, just a ten minute go. I'll pay.

EDIT: Goodwood, as it turns out.


----------



## Wayne Mack (May 11, 2022)

jd73 said:


> Look, it's really very simple. Where can I test fly one of these? I'm not asking for much, just a ten minute go. I'll pay.
> 
> EDIT: Goodwood, as it turns out.


At many beach areas, water-powered jet pack rides are common.


----------



## Lumens (May 28, 2022)

There's also paragliding (and hanggliding), which is a lot quieter and doesn't rely on fuel. Hot air balloons are also very sedate and since they move with the wind, almost meditational. These things can be done in groups or as tandem flights all over the world. Well worth the experience in my opinion.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 10, 2022)

Lumens said:


> There's also paragliding (and hanggliding), which is a lot quieter and doesn't rely on fuel. Hot air balloons are also very sedate and since they move with the wind, almost meditational. These things can be done in groups or as tandem flights all over the world. Well worth the experience in my opinion.



Neither of which can take you UP a mountain in a steerable manner which was the point of that demo.  I live in the Highlands and know people in the local mountain rescue team.  I'm sure there are times when this piece of kit would have saved lives.


----------



## Lumens (Jun 11, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> Neither of which can take you UP a mountain in a steerable manner which was the point of that demo.


Absolutely. My reply was in response to jd73, who said:


jd73 said:


> EDIT: Goodwood, as it turns out.


I didn't bother researching exactly what it entails, but it doesn't look like you'll be able to get a full flight experience for £2000. I could be wrong.


----------

